# rats changing colour?!?!



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

my ratties where a creamy white when i got them now there going grey lol
i was wondering if thell keep going dark or not here are sum pics (btw any1 know what kinda rats they r ) :?: 

sorry the only pics ive got from after they changed colour was after bath time so there no really this dark


----------



## chrisstrikeagain (Apr 10, 2007)

hehe bottom picture looks like you bred a porkipine and a rat. 

many rats change colors.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol yeh i was dying her and she looked so cute so i took a pic of her all wet tehe


----------



## simbakitten (Oct 10, 2007)

you were dying her? like with hair dye? can you do that?....shes verry cute no matter what tho!


----------



## nepenthes (Jul 29, 2007)

i think toxic meant drying.


----------



## renay (May 30, 2007)

haha i think so to; 

I had a rat that went from being a beige hooded to a siamese. Shes very pretty but if you looked at her you'd never guess that she was once a beige hoodie. So anything is possible lol.


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Some rats do get darker with age. My girl Coconut was a light champagne color when I got her, so light that people called her white and could barely see the difference in color between her back and white berkshire tummy. Now she's so much darker people are surprised she's still the same rat. (I was just thinking that her name doesn't seem very fitting anymore... but now she's the color of toasted coconut :lol: )


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

yeah, some rats will change color. little willow (a sweetie of reachthestars) looks COMPLETELY different then she did when she was a baby. i had only seen pictures and then when i asked for updates she sent me new pictures and i thought she had gotten another rat. i forget the color exactly (i think she was a mink) but she ended up being a himi with really drastic markings. 

and some dark rats will change as they age. my girl tween used to have this near flawless rich black coat, its rusted so much now that she's about a 1 1/2 that she's almost better classified as a chocolate. 

then there's bribery who is only about 6-7 months old and though he's a blue he has a brown butt. 

your's seem pretty young though so its probably just part of their first or second moult (i can't remember off hand what ages those happen at) but its pretty common during those times that the color or darkness of the coat will change a bit then.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Babies moult and their coat can often darken.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

thanks guy and yeh i ment drying lol,


----------



## jellybeanqueen (Sep 6, 2007)

aw, they're so cute and teeny. 
it would be cool if my rats changed color..but i'm not sure that that's even possible with black hoodeds! xD


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

they could rust. the black bits go brownish in splotches. the back of nezumi's neck did that and she was black hooded.... not as neat and going blue or entirely changing their markings though i guess...


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

yeh they soo teeny , but they growing fast as aye lol,


----------



## Mana (Apr 22, 2007)

Black hoodies can rust ^_^ My dumbo boy is a black hooded (I think), and his backend is a bit rusty already.


----------



## yashu (Sep 14, 2007)

Little tiny guy almost looks like a mouse.


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

lol yeh i know, they look more rat like now XD


----------



## toxic_tears1990 (Oct 7, 2007)

yeh but nothing compared to my two new ones lol, im gunna post bout them in the next few days , they soo lil!


----------

